# Alternative Brews Monthly Event



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

I just found out that this place near me in Buffalo (actually Amherst, NY a buffalo suburb) called Alternative Brews has a monthly event that call a Cigar Dinner.

Here's the info on it that they have posted on their website:

Monthly Cigar Parties - $25 per ticket, includes 5 handmade cigars, buffet dinner provided by a different local restaurant each month, beer tasting and raffle with great prizes. Featured on the last Monday of every month from 6:00pm - 9:00pm.

Alternative Brews is at 3488 Sheridan Drive, Amherst, NY 14226.

The place features lives blues music on the weekends and 150 different beers. They currently have just over a dozen different beers on draft and just about any micro-brew imaginable in bottles.

My friend Dave and I are planning on going to the April Cigar Dinner which is on April 30th.


----------

